# استفسار و شراء ماكينة cnc



## سيد عبد الحليم (5 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
اولا انا فخور جدا بمنتداكم وبكم اساتذة ومهندسين والحقيقة اتحدث بكل صدق .... (انتم نهضة ) ربنا يبارك فيكم 
نبذة صغيرة عني 
اسمي سيد خريج فنون جميلة اعمل علي برامج التصميم ثلاثية الأبعاد ومن فترة صديق لي عرفني علي رجل الماني لديه ماكينة cnc حفر علي الخشب وقدمني له علي اساس اني مصمم وقتها لا اعلم ما هيه الماكينات هذه ... طلب مني تصميم بورتريهات رومانية وانت تعلمون انها ليست بالأمر السهل ومن ثم اخذت جولة بخصوص هذة الماكينات فقلت لماذا لا امتلك ايضا ماكينة تدر علي ربح وانا ايضا مجالي التصميم ستيسر علي العمل ان شاء الله ... بحثت كثيرا ومن ثم تفاجأت بمواقع عربية تهتم بهذا المجال ... وايضا الله واكبر بسم الله ما شاء الله يصنعون المااكينات بأيديهم الحقيقة فرحت من كل قلبي !!! :67:
انا الأن لا اعلم شيئا اطلاقا عن الماكينات كل ما أرغب به الأن اريد ماكينة تقوم بعمل الأويمجي بمعني اقدر اقفل تربيزه بأرجلها ابواب مشغولة لوحات خشب بورتريه بمعني ماكينة 3d ولذالك اريد تعاونكم معي سوف اضع فيها كل ما أملك حتي لو أخذت قرض لشرائها 
1- هل الماكينة العمولة لها قطع غيار او لا وهل لها ضمان من المصنع .؟
2- لو قمت بأستيراداها ارخص ام اغلي وهل الماكينات الصيني جيدة او مضروبة سنة وتتعطل ؟
3- ما هو الحد الأقصي لثمن الماكينة والحد الأدني 
أفيدوني الله يبارك فيكم ويجزيكم كل الخير 
سأرفق صوره من تصميماتي لعلها تعجبكم .؟
واي عمل او صورة ترغبون في تصميمها الرجاء مراسلتي


----------



## hanysabra (5 أبريل 2013)




----------



## AHMED.FA (5 أبريل 2013)

سيد عبد الحليم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
> اولا انا فخور جدا بمنتداكم وبكم اساتذة ومهندسين والحقيقة اتحدث بكل صدق .... (انتم نهضة ) ربنا يبارك فيكم
> نبذة صغيرة عني
> اسمي سيد خريج فنون جميلة اعمل علي برامج التصميم ثلاثية الأبعاد ومن فترة صديق لي عرفني علي رجل الماني لديه ماكينة cnc حفر علي الخشب وقدمني له علي اساس اني مصمم وقتها لا اعلم ما هيه الماكينات هذه ... طلب مني تصميم بورتريهات رومانية وانت تعلمون انها ليست بالأمر السهل ومن ثم اخذت جولة بخصوص هذة الماكينات فقلت لماذا لا امتلك ايضا ماكينة تدر علي ربح وانا ايضا مجالي التصميم ستيسر علي العمل ان شاء الله ... بحثت كثيرا ومن ثم تفاجأت بمواقع عربية تهتم بهذا المجال ... وايضا الله واكبر بسم الله ما شاء الله يصنعون المااكينات بأيديهم الحقيقة فرحت من كل قلبي !!! :67:
> ...



ما شاء الله أنت مبدع أخي 
وإن شاء الله ستحول الماكينة إلى كنز حقيقي بأعمالك الذهبية تلك 
وإليك نصيحتي 
فعند شراءك ماكينة لا تنظر للسعر فقط فلابد وأن تختار الماكينة المناسبة لأعمالك من حيث المقاس والدقة والسرعة المناسبة وأيضا توجد ملحقات لا توجد في كل الماكينات كمثال ألية تثبيت الشغلة بالشفط وأليه تنظيف النشارة وأعتقد أنها ِياء مهمة جدا بالنسبة بالنسبة لفنان مثلك
وأخيرا بالنسبة لشراءها مصرية أو صينية أو غير ذلك فالمهندس هاني ضرب لك مثالا في الأعمال المصرية وهي قطعا أفضل من الصينية نظرا لإستخدام معظم المكونات أوروبية وقطع الغيار لها متوفر وستكون بذلك دعمت الصناعة المصرية
وأخيرا أدعو لك بالتوفيق والنجاح


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (5 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل لا تتعب نفسك اعرض أعمالك على الأخ هاني واشتري منه الماكينه المناسبة لشغلك وبذلك يصبح عندك مش مجرد ماكينه لا أيضا عندك دعم فني والشخص الذي قام بصناعة الماكينه هو أدرى الناس بها وعندك المصنع الذي صنع الماكينه بكامله ويمكنه تزويدك بكل ما تحلم به من إضافات على الماكينه لتنفذ ما تتخيل من أفكار

وبذلك تحقق حلمك وتدعم صناعة بلدك في الظروف التي نحن فيها جميعا

ثانيا بالنسبة للأخ هاني أرجوا منه مراعاة أخونا هذا قدر استطاعته والاهتمام به 

وفقكم الله للخير 

للأمام يا شباب مصر


----------



## سيد عبد الحليم (5 أبريل 2013)

شكرا استاذ/ ahmd.fa* علي كلماتك الطيبة ودعمك لي انا ممتن لك وبارك الله فيك 
في أول مشاركة لي كتبت اني بحثت عن الماكينات الأوربية والصينية ولكن بمحض الصدفة عثرت علي نوابغ مصرية تقدر علي ان تصنع ماكينة وهذا سبب وجودي هنا وايضا التعلم وكسب الصداقة والخبرة 
ولذالك اطمح في ان يساعدني استاد هاني في ما يتعلق بتصنيع الماكينة وان يمدني بكل الأجوبة التي احتاجاها وجزاه الله كل خير ونفعة بعلمة وفضلة ولكن سؤال بسيط 
( اين اعثر علي استاذ / هاني ) *:31: وشكرا لك مره اخري استاذي الفاضل 

استاذ / طارق - بلال
شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك انا سوف اعرض اعمالي علي كل من يحتاجها ان شاء الله واي طلب او تصميم من زخرفة اسلامية كاملة او اعمال اويمه انا جاهز لتصميمها لكل من يرغب ان يطور اعمالة ويصنع ما يشاء من تصميم ان شاء الله وأسال الله ان يكون من هنا بادرة خير لي وللجميع في تصنيع التحف والأعمال الفنية المبتكرة والتراث الفرعوني والأسلامي واليوناني ..... الخ 
وانا اتمني أن اتعامل مع استاذ هاني نظرا للشهادات العظيمة التي تقدموها في حقة وجعلتني في شغف للحديث معه .....
شكرا لك مره اخري شكرا علي اهتمامك بشكل اخص وتوصيتك لي


----------



## AHMED.FA (5 أبريل 2013)

أخي رقم مهندس هاني على الفيديو


----------



## drsayed2000 (27 يونيو 2015)

هناك أيضا شركة مصرية اسمها بيكاترونيكس تقوم بتصنيع الراوتر والبلازما وهي شركة كويسة من حيث الجودة والضمان وده رقم تليفونهم 01110004408


----------

